

How to do usability testing on your web site - dralison
http://sharedstatus.com/blog/how-to-do-usability-testing-on-your-web-site

======
mymex1
I'm curious, did you have specific demographics or criteria in mind when you
chose your testers?

~~~
dralison
I specified that the testers be people that worked in team oriented
environments. That was a hand written requirement.

